# iTunes.ca: Time to TAKE BETS! *** WINNERS CHOSEN !!! ***



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

WE'RE FAMOUS!! iTunes not ready to sing 'O Canada' 


THE SITE WAS OFFICIALLY UP APPROXIMATELY BETWEEN 7:30 pm - 7:45 PM

THERE ARE 9 PRIZES TO GIVE AWAY!

THE WINNERS ARRRRREEEEEE...*DRUMROLL PLEASE*.....:


1. PAMELA (CAN YOU BELIEVE IT!! WHAT A FREAKIN' FLUKE!!) -I'll take your itunes certificate lindmar!
2. CHEALION
3. URBAN LEGEND
4. RAVIJO
5. LINDMAR
6. BOJI
7. DABOSS
8. MOONSOCKET
9. iBALLER


Alright. Enough is enough. It's time to start making this interesting.

PLACE YOUR BETS!! (and donate a prize!!! Like a $5 itunes certificate!!! There will be as many winners as their are prizes!!)

RULES:

- Closest time in either direction wins. Place your bet to the day, the hour or the minute . Who cares...just bet!

- All times must be in apple time (ie. Pacific Time)

- The official itunes opening time will be the time that the first person posts here that it's open (to the minute)

- The person closest to the opening time gets to choose their prize and we will choose as many winners as there are prizes donated.

- You cannot change your bet time once it is posted (we can see by the "edited: day/time" line that appears) 

- You can't bet more than once (SEE EDITED RULE)

- You can't choose a time that's been taken. (thanks for that suggestion lindmar!)

START YOUR BETS!!!!


EDIT: NEW RULE!!
OK. HERE'S THE DEAL:

Those of you that have already set a bet that was set BEFORE 9AM DEC. 1st AND who HAVE offered up a prize may make another bet.

Those of you that have already set a bet that was set BEFORE 9AM DEC.1 AND who HAVEN'T offered up a prize may only set another bet if you NOW offer up a prize.

Fair enough?

LET'S GO!


HERE'S THE RUNDOWN (IN ORDER) FOR SAKE OF CLARITY:

<DEL>rhino - 3:00 pm</DEL>
<DEL>ehMax - 4:00 pm</DEL> (Unix-For Panther O'Reilly Book/2 apple stickers!!)
<DEL>lindmar - 4:30 pm</DEL>
<DEL>Pamela - 5:00 pm</DEL> (green ipod sock!!)
<DEL>marrmoo - 6:01 pm </DEL> (ipod belt clip!!)
<DEL>agent 4321 - 6:30 pm</DEL>(Monster Keychain!!)
<DEL>iChard - 8:50 pm </DEL>
<DEL>high apostle - 9:30 pm</DEL> (two pairs iKlear cloths + free shipping!!)
<DEL>vinyl_warrior - 11:21 pm </DEL>(two apple stickers!!)
<DEL>Sandy McMurray - 11:22 pm</DEL>
<DEL>iKV - 11:30 pm</DEL>
iBaller - 11:31 pm - WINNER #9
Moonsocket - 11:59 pm - WINNER #8
daBoss - 12:00 am - WINNER #7


DECEMBER 1ST

Boji - 12:01am - WINNER #6
Ravijo - 8:13 am - WINNER #4
Urban_Legend - 9:01 am WINNER #3
Pamela - midnight (12:00 am) (green ipod sock!!) WINNER #1


DECEMBER 2ND

Chealion - 12:03 pm WINNER #2
lindmar - 11:27 am ($5 itunes certificate!!!!! HOW FITTING!!) - WINNER #5

DECEMBER 3RD

agent1234 9:00 am (Monster Cable Keychain!!)


DECEMBER 6TH

Hypno - Dec 6 9:00 am
marrmoo - Dec 6 10:00 am (ipod belt clip!!)


DECEMBER 7TH

sinjiin - Dec 7 10:00 am (16MB Nikon/Lexar compactflash!!)
high apostle - Dec 7 2:00 pm (3 iKlear polish/cleaning cloths + free shipping in Canada!!)
nxnw - Dec 7 sundown (5:00 pm)

JANUARY 2005

MannyP Design - Jan 2 12:01 am
Carbon Ken - Jan 4 6:00 am
Script_Kiddie - Jan 11 10:00 pm

[ December 02, 2004, 01:42 AM: Message edited by: Pamela ]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I've got a green ipod sock to give to the closest winner..who else is going to pony up prizes?!


I SAY: 5pm


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

I just showed everyone my iTMS pool ticket on the iTunes Canada thread.

Still going with 6:00 p.m. EST, 4:00 p.m. MST

What does yours say?

(Okay, my time blew by with a cry of, "I got nothin' Jerry, NOTHIN'")

(edited to note defeat)

[ November 30, 2004, 06:07 PM: Message edited by: rhino ]


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

11:59 pm


----------



## lindmar (Nov 13, 2003)

4:30 Cuppertino time is my guess


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

I call January 4th, 9:00 EST.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

January 2nd, 12:01am.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

I call 11:50 pm EST. Is that 9:50 apple time?


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

“It's still November; we'll launch in November,” Apple's Natalie Kerris said.

From RICHARD BLACKWELL Article Nov. 25th Globe and Mail here. 

(Edited to add link)


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

no...that's 8:50 apple time. Three hours between eastern and pacific.


PONY UP MORE PRIZES PEOPLE! COME ON!


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Atta girl Pam

I have an unused beltclip from my 30 gig iPod to toss into the fray.

I say 6:01 PST


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

YAY MARRMOOOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

I will say 6:30 PST

I will also pony up a Monster Cable keychain for the prize give-aways. It comes in a beautiful burgundy velour bag with drawstring and the prize itself looks like a Monster Cable RCA jack with a keychain on the end of it. 

It's all I could come up with, It's better than a kick to the head!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

_“It's still November; we'll launch in November,” Apple's Natalie Kerris said._

Yah, because Apple always keeps its promises  

-In 1999 Apple announced the G4 400, 450 and 500, only to scale it back to 350, 400 and 450's.

-Summer 2003 Apple annouces the G5's will hit 3 GHz "within a year"

-


----------



## rhino (Jul 10, 2002)

> -In 1999 Apple announced the G4 400, 450 and 500, only to scale it back to 350, 400 and 450's.


I know, Ken. I had to settle for the G4 400 Yikes when I wanted the 500 Mhz machine. 

Tick, tock. Tick, tock,


----------



## Urban_Legend (May 29, 2003)

Dec. 1/2004 @ 9:01am PST


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

11:59:59 PST November 30, 2004 (maybe)


----------



## moonsocket (Apr 1, 2002)

I already said 11:59


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

daBoss you have to make a different bet. That time has already been taken AND the rule is to bet to the closest minute. We can'T determine seconds.


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

I say December 6th at 9am PST.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I say 7:00 PM ET, Today.


----------



## 10macs (Feb 14, 2004)

You all have way to much time on your hands! When it happens it will happen!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)




----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Okay then. Add a second and make it midnight tonight, PST the last possible second of November 30, 2004. 12:00:01 is, of course, the first second of December 1, 2004. Shades of the 2000/2001 official start of the third millennium debate.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I say it will be sunset on the first night of Hanukah.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Using advanced statistical modelling techniques fueled by random guesses, my bet's 9:30 pm (MST). I'm also willing to throw in two pairs of iKlear cleaning/polishing clothes, and free shipping! Sucky prize, I know, but I'm cheap.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

alright high apostle! Anything counts!


WE NEED MORE PRIZES...COME ON CHEAPSKATES!! ANYTHING!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I meant 9:00 pm EST.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

No problem, Pamela!

In fact, if anyone chips in a prize within the next 10 minutes, I'll throw in another set of cleaning cloths! (again, I know that's not much of an incentive, but I figure it's worth a shot).

[Edited to correct spelling of "cloths" - I would correct my original post, but that would violate the rules ...]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

nice try ehMax! lol!!

Throw in a decent prize and I'll let you change your time


----------



## rogueToe (Dec 13, 2002)

Speaking of tunes, I can hear Ella Fitzgerald singing Blue Moon -- maybe that's a hint ...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

why don't you make a bet rogue? and throw in a little prize so that highapostle will add more iklears!


----------



## daBoss (Jun 20, 2003)

Funny. I hear "The Sounds of Silence". Boo hoo, still no movement on iTMS Canada.


----------



## iKV (Oct 3, 2004)

My guess is Steve Jobs time, aka whenever he chooses, whenever he wants.

My guess for the delay -- the conspiracy theorist that I am -- is that the person that owns iTunes.ca isn't releasing it to Apple until they pony up by making their proprietary music format open source. And my guess is the person that owns iTunes.ca is Bill G. Just a guess.

Seriously, I call 11:30 p.m. tonight (Tuesday). It's gotta be tonight.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Doesn't look like either Apple nor Bill G. owns itunes.ca:

http://www.samspade.org/t/lookat?a=itunes.ca

I guess this domain sitter was asking too much for Apple to justify the expense.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Lots of people in iChat room *itmscanada*


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Just realized that I meant 9:30 PST, not MST (it's all the same to me out here east) ... oh well, either guess is equally random.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I changed it for you high apostle. I was wondering what you were smoking with the mountain time LOL!


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

Thanks Pamela, I'll bring it up to three iKlears for that









Reminds me of the times I've played poker with my friends, but we're too cheap to bet our own money and we didn't have enough poker chips (and they weren't good enough friends that I would want to play strip poker with them  ), so we ended up betting with dry macaroni.


----------



## Sandy McMurray (Jan 10, 2003)

Put me down for December 1 at 2:22am EST.
That's still November in Cupertino, right?

SMc


----------



## iBaller (Jun 16, 2003)

Tonight at 11:31 PST.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Come on guys...contribute *something*....! 

an apple sticker.....an old ipod case.....a FREE ITUNES SONG! SOMETHING!!

19 people and only FOUR donations!?!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

I'll add a copy of the book O'Reilly's *Unix - For Mac OS X Panther* as a prize.









And 2 White Apple Stickers.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

Whoa!! AWESOME Mr. Mayor! You ROCK!!!

Come on West Coasters! You're still up! Let's get some bets and prizes in!!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Bad news folks, or different news, you can click through to the US homepage after the Country Warning now. Something has changed. No canada flag yet though.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

hmmm. I can't tell if that's a really good thing or a really really BAD thing....it's one or the other though...nothing inbetween


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

I can see the US store again with no obstruction but no link yet to the Canada store. There is a 1/2 hour left right? Hmmmm, 11:59PM is my guess.

Brian


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

taken brimac...try again


----------



## briMac (Sep 18, 2004)

OK, 11:59PM Nov 31st









Brian


----------



## 2063 (Nov 9, 2003)

Ok, Ok... I gotta try this,

8:13 AM (PST) Dec 1st

good luck to all and BTW, great Idea for a thread!


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

5:20am EST on December 1st and still no iTMS  

Happy December BTW


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

Oh sure, *be* cheerful


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

As least SOMETHING has happened...


----------



## Bilbo (Jul 12, 2001)

No iTMS? Why am I not surprised.


----------



## VertiGoGo (Aug 21, 2001)

Yep, Apple screws over Canadian Mac users yet again. Thanks for nothing Steve!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

Has their been any comment from Apple on this? Anyone heard anything?


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Well, it's 8:30AM EST on December 1st. We have Snow in Ottawa, President George W. Bush finally is leaving (I blame him for the snow). and no iTMS as of yet.

Anyone hear anything "official" from Apple on this?

Maybe they thought November had 31 days?

Maybe the rumours of it being delayed to the new year are true?

Maybe they hit a technical glitch?


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Or, maybe there is something behind that little piece on MacOSRumors saying it's pushed back to January 2005. I'm sure Apple would love to roll out the Canadian iTMS _today_, but something is blocking its release.

I think Natalie Kerris should provide us with an update, since her "iTMS in November" comment started this latest round of breathless waiting, and then disappointment.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i don't know if this has been discussed yet, but if you click on "music store" in itunes, the familiar "not available in your country yet" screen appears, but normally you can browse the music and listen anyway. since yesterday, you click on it, and nothing happens.

if this has been brought up already, excuse my ignorance!


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Maybe Apple was too busy doing this and forgot about us...

BBC NEWS: iTunes now selling Band Aid song


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Anyone willing to bet the Yanks have a "November 31st" on their calendar and still think it's November?


----------



## neptune (Apr 27, 2003)

Daycus,

That's old news at this point, but what's new is that as of this morning, when you click the link, it now goes to the US store. No more endless loop of disclaimers.

My 2¢


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

see? i knew you couldn't pull the wool over an ehmacer's eyes.

i tried clicking on the link in itunes for the music store, and i still get the disclaimers..


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

i can sign in as a member with my apple id and junk, but still, i can't listen to music previews..

what a letdown.


----------



## D k Cornelius (Jan 17, 2003)

I have always been able to hear music previews.
Try hitting the "Browse" button with the eye on it.


----------



## däycüs mäximüs (Nov 30, 2002)

cool. it must be the lack of caffeine this morning.

it used to go to the music previews after you click on the country warning screen..


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

I wake up and still no store.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Anyone else tried calling Apple? I just called 1-800-263-3394 to enquire about the mythical Music Store and i was put through to another number . . . and the line went dead! I guess that's how they are handling inquiries for a while!!!


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

Ottawa Citizen sings our blues:

http://www.canada.com/technology/story.html?id=c56d33f9-8561-4baa-823e-f0c1af383f55


----------



## baxtersbestpal (Mar 11, 2004)

You know people - cut Apple some slack.

They have been working on getting the store into Canada for a couple of years.

There was a hold up for a while while Ottawa and Quebec squabbled over how to divvy up the GST/HST but the big issue has and is the %$#$%^^%$# music companies.

I don't get why they are being so stupid on this - you would think they like the fact that people use P2P or equivalent. I think they also want to give Puretracks and others a chance but they have gone out of their way to make it difficult for Apple.

In the meantime - do what I do - log on to Target.com and buy iTMS gift cards. they come in the mail, you input the card code and Voila!!


----------



## capitalK (Oct 21, 2003)

They mention other Canadian legal download services, but it would have been nice if they had mentioned that none of them work with the iPod.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

No respect I tell you.

It ridiculous that they didn't even have the decency to make at least a *tiny* statement on their website about what happened. In fact they didn't even make an official statement that it was coming here at all....did they??

I have *no* idea why apple has to be so hush hush about all of this? I mean what's the point??!! They just end up disappointing their customers. If the came out on their website and said something like...hey guys...it's coming...we're trying to get it to you, but there are a few issues we need to work out with so and so...so just be patient..........then wouldn't that do the trick, AND prevent them from looking like a bunch of disrespectful asses???!

I'm *sure* Jobs' email is packed freakin' full this morning. Canadians may be passive...but canadian mac users sure aren't.


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Why cut Apple some slack? The went on record with a definite time frame and could not stick with it. Again. 

Apple should not give a date or time if they cannot deliver the product. Again.


----------



## baxtersbestpal (Mar 11, 2004)

Well here's an idea.

Be Freakin' bitter about something caused byu a bunch of greedy record co. bozos

Rant and rave about something beyond Apple's control and then 

Don't use the Store when it opens!!

In the meantime - I am using it and I'm happy.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

i totally agree with baxtersbestpal.. cut apple some slack.

Anything could have happened to delay the opening of the store. The fact that they haven't posted anything on their website doesn't make them disrespectful, they're probably trying to come up with a statement. 

They made a comment on what looked like something that was going to happen, something probably came up last minute to delay it. Boo Hoo. I've gone this long without it, I can wait a little while longer. I have patience.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

MacRumours. We are suckers for punishment



> iTMS Canada Dec. 1
> 
> 
> After a delay reaching the promised November release, we've learned from an inside source that the Canadian localization of the iTunes Music Store is headed for launch on December 1.


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

Now MacRumors has a story saying that they just learned from an "inside source" that the iTMS Canada launch will occur *today*.

_EDIT: Carex beat me to the punch!_


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Gee, now that a RUMOR site has said December 1, that gives people MORE ammunition to complain if it doesn't open.

How about this:

I've heard from an "inside source" that the store will be open in Canada when you can actually PURCHASE songs on it


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

As a retailer, if I promise you, the customer, your new product on a specific day, I had better deliver when I say! What do you do if I don't deliver the product and fail to inform you of the delay? 

Apple should be held to the same level of accountability.


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

Definitely... a small blurb on the front page of Apple.ca would've been enough for most people.


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

so word has trickled down that store should indeed launch today - quite possibly within the next few hours...a deal has been made and needs one more signature from a third party...

and yeah - cut apple some slack. this is a revolution in the music industry and I for one would like to see it start off on the right foot here in Canada.


----------



## Hypno (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm not sure if anyone noticed but you can now browse other music stores like before is this a sign???


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

Well then,

If there's a delay when I order something, and I'm not given an explanation, then I cancel the order and never use the store again.

(start sarcasm)So, everyone should NOT use the itms when it opens. That'll show 'em they can't say their gonna do something, then not do it. (end sarcasm)

And, to any retailers that have lost zillions of dollars because apple didn't open their music store, you should STOP selling apple products in protest.









---
Here, I'll get the ball rolling for when the store DOES open, so the complaining can continue:

"Gee my favourite song by (insert artist here) isn't available on the Canadian store, but it is available on the LUXEMBOURG store... I'm mad at apple." 

[ December 01, 2004, 01:07 PM: Message edited by: Garry ]


----------



## Fink-Nottle (Feb 25, 2001)

Yes... perspective here please:

1. Your order isn't late because you haven't ordered anything yet.

2. You haven't driven across town to shop at this new store, you've just hit your iTunes Shop 'Home' button x number of times.

3. If you're desperate to hear the new U2/Destinys Child/xyz song, there's always your local music store. Or Amazon. It's not like you're being deprived of music.

4. It's one day late. Microsoft Longhorn is around 2 years late and counting... 

It will be cool when it comes... Cheers!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Who can troubleshoot ichat for me. I go File-Go To Chat. I type in itmscanada and hit enter. I get a whole lotta nothing. I'm logged into the AIM network. My buddy list is open but itmscanada is not one of my buddies. 

??


----------



## mikef (Jun 24, 2003)

After experiencing the same thing this evening, I only could surmise that the forum is full and iChat isn't reporting it.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Carex, if you go to the chat it will open without being in your buddy list.
I had the same problem at one point. The troubleshoot is simple, the chat room is full. For some reason no notification comes up to tell you this. I think it just puts you in a queue.
Keep trying, as someone falls off, you will get in!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

Thanks iPetie. Having never joined an iChat chatroom, the lack of any feedback whatsoever was somewhat disconcerting. Couldn't find it in desktop help and didn't bother googling or going to Apple Support so thanks again for contributing to my all around laziness.


----------



## vinyl_warrior (Apr 27, 2004)

i'll take 11.21pst, and I throw in a set of 2 apple stickers.

make sure to pm about sending off the prize, lest I forget


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

I wished there was an Apple (Canada) liason who participated in this forum.  Can't we, as the largest Mac User Group in Canada, get any respect from Apple? Something... anything, give us a small statement of what's up.

I was all set to buy this gem: click here.







But, I will buy it when the store is ready anyway. Since its December, I have to hear track #15.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I agree that the delay and lack of communication is disappointing, but mobilizing a boycott for that reason seems like one hell of an overreaction. 

Anyone who has so few problems and challenges in life, that the timing of ITMS Canada looms so large, should count his blessings.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

YAY vinyl!!!

SEE!! It's EASY to donate! 

The more donations, the more winners!!


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

> Trying to make the best of the situation, Canadian Mac site ehMac started a pool as to when the Canadian store would finally go live.


Pamela, you've made the news (sort of). The above quote is from CNet News today.


----------



## iPetie (Nov 25, 2003)

Way to go Pamela and Gongrats ehMax.
That's a big deal. Cnet news is where I generally go first for Tech News.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

WOW!! That's hilarious!

Good promotion for ehmac!  










iTunes not ready to sing 'O Canada'

[ December 01, 2004, 01:41 PM: Message edited by: Pamela ]


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

MacCentral:


> Apple Computer Inc. confirmed for MacCentral on Wednesday that the Canadian iTunes Music Store has been delayed. Company representatives declined to comment on a specific timeframe for the store, but said in a statement that it would be very soon.
> 
> 
> "We said that we would launch the iTunes Music Store in Canada by the end of November, but we're going to miss this deadline by a bit," Apple said in the statement given to MacCentral. "You'll hear from us very soon."


----------



## Strongblade (Jul 9, 2001)

Well, nearly 2PM EST and nothing yet...

I'll keep checking from time to time...

Mind you, i imagine that the nanosecond it's open, at least 5 people will have posted that fact before I get back...


----------



## Script Kiddie (Jan 30, 2003)

my bet: Tuesday January 11th, 10:00 PST


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

LMAO @ CNET!










Cool!


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

http://www.macworld.com/news/2004/12/01/cdnmusic/index.php

The store was delayed. I haven't seen anyone post this link.

It sounds like Sony Music is holding things up.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

man. I hated sony before. I *sure* hate them now!

They sure do seem like a greedy bunch of bastards...overpriced, underquality products....crappy musicians....lol


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

i can guarantee you 100% that it's not sony holding things up. that's completely not true.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

So whats the deal?

NDA? NO PROB!

Spill it


----------



## iChard (Dec 9, 2002)

well, i'm kinda at work right now - so it's tough to post when i'm here. it has to deal with how money changes hands between the labels, publishers and the music store. they have created a compltetely new model from what they were using before - so they've been hammering it out around the clock - late last night and all morning.


----------



## maximusbibicus (Feb 25, 2002)

Thanks for the info.

I figured that it would be something like that.

Oh well. We all have our fingers crossed.

Thanks again


----------



## depmode101 (Sep 4, 2002)

until the deal comes out, i guess i will keep growing my iTunes library through the P2P networks then.


----------



## RC51Pilot (Mar 26, 2004)

Not to get too far off topic but, iChard, were you and some cronies at "On the Curve" in Mississauga recently.

Had lunch there yesterday, and noticed the waitress using a red pen with the Apple logo on it. Of course I promptly offered her money for it and in the end, traded here a pen I had in my pocket. Long story short, she said there were some techies having lunch or dinner there recently and they gave it to her.

Any of your bunch?

Oh yeah, just so as not to hijack the thread - I bet December 7th (it'll be infamous  )


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Better check your times and dates folks, Apple has admitted that the store has been delayed. Check out Maccentral for details (actually there are no details, just a short article about the delay).

Edit: I guess I really should read the previous posts before hopping in.

[ December 01, 2004, 03:01 PM: Message edited by: Macified ]


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

iChard is a great source and he mentioned a "new way of doing business". I am supposing that, in Canada, because there are two bodies looking after music and musicians instead of one, that is where the complicating factor comes in. Apple is not dealing only with the RIAA equivalent but an RIAA and a publishers representative?


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

Is betting still open? I'm in for Dec 7th, 10 AM Apple time (PST).


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Hey Pam

I say since it is now official that the launch is delayed, that those of us who foolishly were hypnotized into believing it would happen ontime get another guess. Since this thread has received oodles(LOL) of press at least those of us who donated a prize anyway.

Dec 6 10am PST


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

I second that motion!


----------



## paul_sells_macs (Aug 31, 2004)

Aye Tunes now available for download!









http://scotlandonsunday.scotsman.com/ayetunes.cfm


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

OK. HERE'S THE DEAL:

Those of you that have already set a bet that was set BEFORE 9AM DEC. 1st AND who HAVE offered up a prize may make another bet.

Those of you that have already set a bet that was set BEFORE 9AM DEC.1 AND who HAVEN'T offered up a prize may only set another bet if you NOW offer up a prize.

Fair enough?

LET'S GO!


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Maybe Apple will take sympathy upon us and throw in a prize as well. Say some itune gift certificates.


Damn, just woke up. It was a pleasent dream though!


----------



## sinjin (Jul 12, 2003)

A prize, eh? OK I'll pony up a 16MB Nikon/Lexar compactflash card to the winner.



> I'm in for Dec 7th, 10 AM Apple time (PST).


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

December 2nd. 12:03 PM PST. I'm staying optimistic that the last minute problems won't result in a week long delay.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

My new bet, December 7th at 2 pm Apple Time (AST?). My prize is three iKlear polishing/cleaning clothes, with free shipping in Canada (and by free shipping I mean I'll toss them in a normal envelope, they're small enough to fit in







)

Thanks to Pamela for giving those of us who are willing to put our money .. err, small things we're willing to bet .. where our mouths are, another chance


----------



## agent4321 (Jun 25, 2004)

Here's my new bet, Pam by the way I was the one that ponied up the Monster Cable keychain - not iChard. I think it was just a simple slip of the keyboard  

Anyways, my bet will be for December 3rd at 9:00 PST

That's the one, I can feel it! End of the week everything's coming together TGIF


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

agent: sorry about that! All fixed now









all bets and prizes updated...

keep 'em coming!!


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Pam!

Great to see you on the itms channel last night... since bets have reopened, I'm going for this coming Monday, at 9:00 AM PST.

This way, if it opens up before that, we'll all be winners.

Apple should definitely be posting a public apology.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

nice to see you there too









If you look back a page I think someone posted a link that led to a "statement" from apple stating their apologies for the delay and the fact that it would be out *very* soon. Kind of a half apology, but something none the less









but you're going to have to re-bet Boji...someone has that time slot already. That's the monday the 6th...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hmmm... I know I'm setting myself up here, but when I click on the store for the last few minutes it hangs...


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

hey groovetube...make a freakin' bet. geez.

You're talking about the itunes music store right? It's not hanging over here...nor is either apple site.


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

No hanging here. Country warning then through to the US store. No Canada flag.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

hmm. All websites are fine. But can't access any store.

Oh well. I was hopin eh.


----------



## Boji (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi Pam,

Ok well... I was actually betting on that date... for 2006









Haha just kidding...

Seriously, I'm going to go for tonight, 8:00 PST.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ahhh...Boji....I just noticed....you didn't offer anything up as a prize last time....so you can only make another bet if you give something up as a prize  Sorry! I don't make the rules! ...oh....wait a minute....yeah I do...LOL!!









Pony up Boji!!


----------



## MBD (Sep 1, 2003)

You guys are funny! It was good talking to y'all on iChat last night even though I felt super nerdy at the end when everyone started talking about Pirates of Silicon Valley. 









I actually gave up on iTunes and went to Beat Goes On to replace my U2 collection that had not all been put on to CD. I'm still holding out on buying the new CD though so maybe I have a little hope inside.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

These little events of apple are fun...they sure get everyone buzzing..even if they *are* late  lol

Make a bet MBD!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

> You guys are funny! It was good talking to y'all on iChat last night even though I felt super nerdy at the end when everyone started talking about Pirates of Silicon Valley.


Oh... it got much nerdier.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

And the chat room is still going.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

BIG NEWS!!! (I HOPE!!)

"someone" has once again come through with some reliable information.....here it is...*clears throat*...:

iTMS CANADA IS OPENING AT 10PM TONIGHT!!!!!!

thanks "someone"!!! (care of ichat itmscanada chat room)


----------



## The Doug (Jun 14, 2003)

10:00 p.m. in which time zone?


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

PST

'someone' has been pretty helpful and reliable so far


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

*apple time*

[ December 01, 2004, 10:29 PM: Message edited by: Pamela ]


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

....but you can keep *talking* you know....!

It's eerily quiet in here....

 

....I guess everyone is waiting till 10 pm pacific


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

ahhh what the hell....

*BETTING IS STILL OPEN!!!!* 

GET YOUR BETS IN AND DONATE A PRIZE!! 

(try an itunes $5 certificate if you can't think of anything!)


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

I don't know about everyone else, but I'm working on a paper that's due at noon tomorrow (that's 11 hours after the latest rumoured opening of iTMS Canada, for those who can only think in those terms right now  ).

Maybe they're all in the chat room ...?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

yeah i'm working away too  Getting ready for a thesis defense.

There are quite a few people in ichat...

but it's also pretty late in the east...


----------



## TCB (Apr 4, 2003)

it's up


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

don't be sneaky. it's not up.


----------



## highapostle (Apr 21, 2004)

... and to think I rushed to check!

Well, back to the grind ... not as bad as a thesis defence, but I still have a couple pages to write. I'm not the type to usually pull all-nighters, so I'll probably sign off in half an hour or so and get up early tomorrow.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

good luck


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

IT'S UP IT'S UP IT'S UP IT'S UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

kind of anyway.....

you have to click on "sign in" in the top right corner of the US itunes.....then enter your info....then click "review"...then click where it says "if you are not in the US, click here"...

THEN YOU ARE IN THE CANADA STORE!!!!!!!

TRAGICALLY HIP HERE I COME!!!!


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

Really?


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

Open for Business!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

Not up for me.


----------



## Vishalca (Aug 5, 2004)

How much is each song?


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I JUST BOUGHT A TRAGICALLY HIP EXCLUSIVE FOR 99 CENTS!!!!!!!!!!

SWEEEETTTT!!!!!!!


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

Oh, I didn't see the tip on getting in. For others, you can't use the Flag screen to get in. Go to the US store, then click Sign In. Then enter your ID and password. Then review your info, change your country to Canada from the dropdown list, and then you're golden.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I WON THE FREAKING CONTEST!!! LOL!!!! WHAT A FLUKE!!!

Ok....I'm going to list the winners in order on the front page/first post.

Winners get to choose what prize they want in the order they have won....


----------



## Carex (Mar 1, 2004)

a) pamela rocks
b) who won the bet
c) itms is great (especially now that there are other countries that don't have it (nastyboy)).


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

In general, 99 cents and $9.99 just like the US store!


----------



## marrmoo (Jul 24, 2003)

99 cents
Just bought American Idiot- Green Day


----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Way to be first Pamela! I know which song you bought too, because in the right hand column is a list of "Today's Top Songs" and there was only one: "Night is for Getting" by The Tragically Hip.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I think I bought the first song! I bought the tragically hip song and it's rated as the number one download and there are no other songs named yet.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

awh shucks


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

Pam: You probably were first or close to it, but I've bought songs, too, and they're not showing up in the top downloads even though there's room for more. Must require multiple purchases to get there. And you bought a featured track, while I bought, somewhat embarassed to admit this, "mmm mmm mmm mmm" by crash test dummies. Unfortunately, their superman song is not in the catalog. And Blue Rodeo is pretty sparse, too. The KD Lang album I wanted is only a partial. Sigh.


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## fivedog (Aug 17, 2004)

Its so new and fresh. Only one song listed in Todays Top Songs. Just like the new fallen snow.


----------



## JohnnyG4 (Oct 23, 2001)

I bought the book "The Da Vinci Code"...

John


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

I didn't get charged TAX!!!!!

When I bought from the US site I got charged tax!

Weird.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

itunes canada support page


----------



## RicktheChemist (Jul 18, 2001)

.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

My first iTMSCanada disappointment:










 
M


----------



## fovea (Oct 22, 2003)

this is awesome!! just downloaded the killers album...can't believe it's finally here!! so easy to use!!


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

I got that when I tried to download a free song. Also, the store LIED and stated a song was free and then wanted to charge me 99¢.  

It's a neat store, but I have no interest in spending money there, however.

James


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Hey everyone... check out the ehMac.ca iMix  

Be sure to give it a good rating!


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Very cool (finally!).

Went to set up allowances for my kids (all under 10) and found out that the minimum monthly allowance is $10 (!). Yikes I was hoping to set them each up for a couple songs a month but it looks like that will have to wait.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

If anyone wants to try the gift certificate feature... my email for iTunes is [email protected]


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

James I'm curious what free track you were trying to download. I didn't see any free tracks advertised on the home page.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

The free tracks are only currently available on the US and UK stores AFAIK. Not sure about the other European stores.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

it's not free anymore. it was the "KOS" one. now it just says exclusive.


----------



## james_squared (May 3, 2002)

Hello,

It was on one of the iMix spots.

Yes, it was in the US store. Of course, I never picked the US store, but I kept getting moved there. Early bugs, I suppose.

James


----------



## fovea (Oct 22, 2003)

ehMax, great iMix, just gave you your first 5 star rating!!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Download Rock music on iTunes.









Hey... click the above link before you purchase music!


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

There is so much eighties music I wanted to buy when we got ITMS. It's virtually all missing. No World on Edge. No World Party. No Dexy's Midnight Runners. (okay, just one song for them.) Crappy Chris de Burgh selection. (yeah, I know, but I'm stuck in the eighties.)

It's all new crap, not my older crap.


----------



## mgl (Feb 14, 2004)

We don't get the charts feature that the US store has either.


----------



## Arcy (Jul 26, 2004)

After the long wait, I chose the appropriate song to downloaded....

Let's Get It Started (Spike Mix) - Black Eyed Peas

It should be the "Spiked Mix" because of all the delays









But WOW, I can download all night long, it's so easy.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

> We don't get the charts feature that the US store has either


Bummer


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

the US store didn't have a lot when it started either....it'll happen...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The stores been open for an hour... be patient.


----------



## Pamela (Feb 20, 2003)

watching "Nick & Jessica Christmas" is putting me in the mood to buy Christmas songs....ok...I WILL! LOL!


edit: Just bought "Barenaked for the Holidays" !


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

*snif* no *Stan Rogers*









BTW, if you haven't seen the Fogarty's Cove site built for Stan's music, you gotta gotta check it out! (nice Flash intro)










M


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Dowloading an album by Madeleine Peyroux (kinds of a Billy Holiday-esque jazz singer). 

Interestingly I did not get prompted for a credit card #. I don't remember ever signing up for one-click for my account (in fact I bought an iPod mini the other day and had to enter my CC#). That's ... unusual.

D/l speeds were a bit pokey at first (although I've got some, er, bandwidth hungry apps active in the background) but seems to have picked up. Now coming down at ~10 seconds per track.

I think it is so cool that they've kept the price the same as the $US store with no increase for exchange. I guess we likely have PureTracks to thank for that.


----------

